# Audubon Eagle release



## TommyLee (Nov 27, 2016)

EDIT: I originally was going to post this to... birds in flight.. made some error... and whoops.. it asked for a subject... didnt realize I started a new post.... a little rusty at this...
I meant it to go with the big pile....
///////////////

refurbished ... by Audubon - Portland Oregon ... May 12
001, 001a are the bird leaving the box..cropped
01-06 flyover
5D3
didnt have the 1Dx2 ... shot jpg to get fast enough 
/////

now the 1Dx2 runs RAW continuously.. a slight improvement..ha!

note: I just got the 100-400 ii and it was not calibrated.. micro-adjusted
it DID need a slight tweak.. which I did later....
I saw this in the shots right away...

that lens and the new 35L ii are some of Canon's best work lately...

I see that for the post body the shots compress a lot... click on them and they are a lot sharper...


----------



## nats1mom (Nov 27, 2016)

Tommy Lee, love these photos! Nicely done.


----------



## TommyLee (Nov 27, 2016)

nats1mom said:


> Tommy Lee, love these photos! Nicely done.


thanks for kind words.. I LOV Audubon.. and try to be the shooter... and get to ...a fair amount..
I give them the photos....have for years.. as my contribution to ...bird seed.. haha..
... they are well run... and have lots of helpers... more skilled than I am.. 

they said they had a few hundred thousand hits on that first 'money shot' in an hour after I took it
(+ 1/2 hr to upload....).... the one with the partial flag peeking out (lucky)...will be used on 4th of July they told me.. subtle... would have been wonderful if the whole flag showed...
....

I had help from the marvelous hardware.... I like the 100-400 more than my 70-200 II(sold)... can do more... 

NOTE:
this website is a really great one...really good in so many ways...
so many skilled techs, scientists, photographers etc..
adding to it... I believe the best one I have ever seen along with Fred Miranda...
not to play-down any...but this is very useful..
I learn a lot from generous and skilled folks...who differ with each other a lot....
....thus.. wide coverage of the subjects.


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 30, 2016)

Hi TommyLee. 
That is a stunning series of shots, the last couple caught me out, I read that birds expression and posture as I'm outa here, then he just walks out.  

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## TommyLee (Dec 3, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi TommyLee.
> That is a stunning series of shots, the last couple caught me out, I read that birds expression and posture as I'm outa here, then he just walks out.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



thanks Valvebounce.......
the eagle did a johnny B Goode - ChuckBerry ....... for the crowd... it was a sight...

then he flew away .... in a very graceful way......


----------

